# Chart for Yarn Weight and Gauge



## MrsB

Ever wonder how to substitute yarns to pick a bulky or DK weight, or have questions about what type of yarn in your stash will work for a new project? Here's a nifty chart from Bernat that makes those kinds of questions easier to decipher.

http://www.elann.com/Commerce.web/more_gauge.htm


----------



## 5mmdpns

This Bernat chart is just a different layout of the chart they took from the Yarn Council. It is the standard yarn weights and needle/hook sizes and gauge readings.

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html


----------



## judyr

Thanks for the great information.


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks for this link!


----------



## yak1939

Thanks! Great information!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Any kind of these types of charts are so handy to have!


----------



## GrannyGoode

MrsB and 5mmdpns,
Thanks so much for the links to these great standardized charts. What a help they are when questions arise! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Shari

Thank you so much for this link! I printed out a copy, laminated it and put it in my 3 ring binder of free patterns I have printed and categorized!


----------



## Jeanie L

Thanks for the great site...


----------



## AngelaChai

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bellestarr12

thanks so much - this will be very useful! :thumbup:


----------



## pzoe

Here's the website so you can transfer to word document and print:

http://www.bernat.com/standardYarnWeights/

pzoe


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Thanks again. I plan to laminate them too.


----------

